# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  μια μικρη βοηθεια.

## darko

Γεια χαρα σε ολους.Εχω ενα προβλημα οχι μεγαλο αλλα προβλημα.Ειμαι σε διακοπες εχω φυγει απο την Αθηνα και εχω χασει το τηλεφωνο του νευρολογου μου.Παιρνω εδω και πεντε μηνες περιπου depreram των 30 και για 1,1/5 μηνα περιπου seroquel των 25(πριν για κανα μηνα επαιρνα xanax αλλα μολις εμαθα οτι ειναι εθιστικο το εκοψα και το αντικατεστησα με το seroquel).Tα αποτελεσματα ειναι ενθαρρυντικα ομως τα προβληματα μου εμενα ειναι αλλα.Λιγο πριν φυγω απο την Αθηνα στην τελευταια επισκεψη μου στον γιατρο μου ξεκαθαρισε να μην αγγιξω ποτο.Αφηρημενος εγω ξεχασα να τον ρωτησω καποια πραγματα που ηθελα σχετικα με το ποτο.Θα παρακαλουσα οποιος εχει την καλοσυνη αν μπορει να ρωτησει 2-3 πραγματα σχετικα με αυτο τον νευρολογο του και να με ενημερωσει γιατι επιστρεφω Αθηνα τον Οκτωβρη.Πιο συγκεκριμενα χθες βγηκα και οταν εισαι με παρεα ξερετε πως ειναι θελοντας και μη θα πιεις,ετσι λοιπον εγω χθες το βραδυ ηπια 2 ποτηρια ουισκι και στο καπακι ενα υποβρυχιο,βεβαια δεν ειναι πολλα αλλα εχοντας εγω στο μυαλο μου την απαγορευση του γιατρου και το υφος που μου το ειπε μετα που εφτασα σπιτι εκανα τον σταυρο μου μην παω για υπνο και δεν ξυπνησω.Θα ηθελα οποιος μπορει να ρωτησει τον νευρολογο του εκ μερους μου τα εξης:1.Αν πιω ενω παιρνω αυτα τα δυο υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθω καποιο σοκ καποια αντιδραση κατι τελοσπαντων και να μεινω στον τοπο,2.ή το πιοτο ενω παιρνω depreram και seroquel μπορει να δημιουργησει αργοτερα παθησεις απο στητικη δεισλειτουργια μεχρι εγκεφαλο,καρδια,μνημη,συκω ι(βεβαια ετσι κι αλλιως το ποτο καταστρεφει το συκωτι,εννοω μηπως επιταγχυνει την διαδικασια)πνευμονες και δεν συμμαζευεται και 3.Αν υπαρχει κανενα περιθωριο ενω παιρνω την αγωγη μου να πινω και κανα ποτηρακι ουισκι ή καμια μπυρα και ποσο, 1 το μηνα,2;3;Αυτα.Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα αν και ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι το εκανα αλλα βλεπετε και ξερετε οτι δεν παιρνουμε καραμελες και πρεπει να προσεχουμε(με αυτο που εκανα χθες ειμαι απροσεχτος,εννοειται).Ευχα ιστω προκαταβολικα οποιον μπορει να βοηθησει.Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## darko

*συνεχεια του μην.γιατι το υπολοιπο το εφαγε:συκωτι,πνευμονια και οτιδηποτε αλλο και 3.Αν υπαρχει κανενα περιθωριο ενω παιρνω την αγωγη μου να μπορω να πιω κανενα ποτηρακι ουισκι ή καμια μπυρα και ποσο,1 το μηνα;2;3;.Αυτα οποιος μπορει ας ρωτησει τον νευρολογο του.Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα.Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

φιλε γιατι δεν παιρνεις εσυ ο ιδιος το νευρολογο σου τηλεφωνο να του τα πεις ολα αυτα κ περιμενεις να το κανει αλλος για σενα κ να σου απανταει αλλα αντι αλλων μεσω ιντερνετ ο καθε ασχετος σκεψου το

----------


## Fearg

Το παιδι εγραψε οτι εχει χασει το τηλεφωνο του νευρολογου του.

----------


## Lacrymosa

α σορρυ δεν το προσεξα αλλα κ παλι καλυτερα ειναι να παρει ο ιδιος του καποιον αλλον γιατρο τηλ..

----------


## niah

Aυτο που ξερω σιγουρα γενικα για φαρμακα και αλκοολ,ποσο μαλλον για ψυχοφαρμακα που εχουν ουτως η αλλως παρενεργιες του στυλ υπνηλιες,ζαλαδες κλπ, ειναι οτι ο συνδιασμος τους επιδεινώνει αυτες τις παρενεργιες.
Επίσης μου χε πει μια ψυχολογος οτι ο μονος τροπος για να καταστρεψω τα αποτελεσματα(μαλλων εννοουσε την χημεια του εγκεφαλου) καποιων συνεδριων κ των φαρμακων στον εγκεφαλο μου,ειναι το αλκοολ,τα ναρκωτικά κ αλλα τετοια.
Είναι δλδ σαν να μην τα αφηνεις να κανουν την δουλεια για την οποια λαμβανονται.
Τωρα αν υπαρχουν καποια παραπανω προβληματα για τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα που αναφερεις ή αν ειναι περισσοτερο επικινδυνα απο αλλα σε συνδιασμο με αλκοολ, δεν το ξερω.
Σιγουρα παντως οσο λαμβανεις φαρμακα θα πρεπει να εισαι εγκρατης και να μην το παρακανεις με τα ποτα.
Δεν μπορεις να βρεις το τηλ του νευρολογου σου με ενα σερτς στον χρυσο οδηγο στο νετ?το επιθετο του δεν το θυμάσαι?

----------


## darko

λοιπον να το κανω πιο λεπτομερες:ο γιατρος εχει φυγει για διακοπες οποτε και το σταθερο να βρω να παρω δεν θα γινει τιποτα εχω χασει το κινητο και δεν μπορω να το βρω,επισης αν παρω εναν αγνωστο γιατρο δεν θα μου δωσει μια σοβαρη απαντηση απο την στιγμη που δεν ειμαι πελατης του(ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα στην Ελλαδα).Γι αυτο ξαναλεω οποιος ή οποια εχει την καλοσυνη να ρωτησει μια που εχει κοντα του-κοντα της τον γιατρο του-τον γιατρο της γιατι εγω περα απο το οτι εχω χασει το κινητο λειπω και σε διακοπες και να γυρισω Αθηνα ομως ο γιατρος λειπει.Οποιος-οποια μπορει ας κανει ενα κοπο οταν ξαναπαει στον γιατρο του και να ρωτησει αυτα τα δυο-τρια πραγματακια που αναφερω πιο πανω,μπορω δηλαδη να πινω καμια μπυρα ή κανενα ποτηρι ουισκι και ποσο τον μηνα;μπορω να πινω μικρες ποσοτητες(ενα μπουκαλι μπυρα-ενα ποτηρι ουισκι )αφοβα ή δημιουργουν και αυτα προβληματα κι αν δημιουργουν τι ειδους προβληματα;
Υ.Γ κανεις εδω μεσα δεν ειναι ασχετος,πιστευω οτι απο την στιγμη που παιρνουμε φαρμακα,εχουμε μια κατανοηση και μια υπευθυνοτητα παραπανω.

----------


## panoslnk

Φίλε μου ή κόβεις το γιατρό και αρχίζεις το ποτό, ή κόβεις το ποτό και συνεχίζεις με το γιατρό :) :p

----------


## panosjohnson

πινε πινε δεν παθένεις τπτ μονο το μυαλο σουπα γινετε αλλα σιγα το πραγμα

----------


## tsounami1791

πληκτρολογησε το ονομα του νευρολογου στο google και θα ξαναβρεις το τηλεφωνο του..αυτος μονο γνωριζει το προβλημα σου τοσο καλα

----------


## Basilis

Καλημέρα παιδιά, είμαι 14,5 χρονών και έχω ύψος 1,81, ο πατέρας μου είναι 1.84 και η μητέρα μου 1,65. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πώς γίνεται να μην ψηλώσω άλλο; Δεν θέλω να γίνω πάνω από 1,86

----------


## Basilis

Θα με βοηθήσει κανείς;

----------


## stelios68

> Καλημέρα παιδιά, είμαι 14,5 χρονών και έχω ύψος 1,81, ο πατέρας μου είναι 1.84 και η μητέρα μου 1,65. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πώς γίνεται να μην ψηλώσω άλλο; Δεν θέλω να γίνω πάνω από 1,86


Sorry αλλά είσαι εκτός θέματος. Εδώ είναι forum ψυχολογίας.
Κοίτα εδώ: http://www.iatronet.gr/iatriko-forum/
http://myproblemis.forumgreek.com/

----------

